# Campsites in Lake District?



## Col_Buendia (Jun 4, 2006)

[smug Wales forum poster mode]Quiet in 'ere, isn't it?  [/smug Wales forum poster mode]

Well, there's a chance we might be visiting this place called "The Lake District", so I was wondering if any of you northern bods might have recommendations for where to go looking for a nice campsite to pitch up for a few nights. Somewhere handy for walking would be nice. Should be around towards end of June, so if there's anything special happening, that'd be nice to know.

You know, like cheese rolling championships, or whatever you Engllish get up to once yer team's come home from Germany  

Ta!


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't know about anything special happening in the lakes, but you can pretty much pitch up anywhere and be in a lovely place      I once spent a couple of nights in a farmers field in Hawkshead - no facilities other than a bog and an outside sink with 1 tap, and beautiful scenery on all sides - ace!


----------



## blackadder (Jun 4, 2006)

Give us a clue on what activities you want to do, whether you want commerciel camping with onsite entertainment etc.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 4, 2006)

this place is great
http://www.lakedistrictcamping.co.uk/campsites/northwest/syke_farm.htm

it has a shower and toilet, and is between 2 lakes. Its in the middle of nowhere. and there are a couple of pubs.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 4, 2006)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Give us a clue on what activities you want to do, whether you want commerciel camping with onsite entertainment etc.



Oh god forbid, no! Just looking for somewhere chilled, "close to nature" in that meaningless phrase , somewhere we can enjoy a bit of peace & quiet - not a camping equivalent of Butlins, ta! Somewhere that might give us a flavour of what we've been missing, somewhere we can head off for nice walks during the day etc.

Activities as such I'm not so worried about - I didn't mean in the sense of rafting or storming foreign embassies or any such  Just thought there might be local things happening that would be worth catching.


----------



## blackadder (Jun 4, 2006)

http://www.hollinsfarmcampsite.co.uk/  No nonsence campsite, real cumbrian local pubs, not commerciel and tell them the washerman Paul sent you .


----------



## sojourner (Jun 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh god forbid, no! Just looking for somewhere chilled, "close to nature" in that meaningless phrase , somewhere we can enjoy a bit of peace & quiet - not a camping equivalent of Butlins, ta! Somewhere that might give us a flavour of what we've been missing, somewhere we can head off for nice walks during the day etc.
> 
> Activities as such I'm not so worried about - I didn't mean in the sense of rafting or storming foreign embassies or any such  Just thought there might be local things happening that would be worth catching.


I'd suggest driving around for a few hours then, and seeing what catches your eye..there's loads of farmers who rent out a bit of their land, and it's basic as fuck, but also cheap as fuck.  They're alright about a bit of a bbq n all I found - not like the commercials who'll run over with a fucking fire extinguisher as soon as you mention the word 'fire'


----------



## zed66 (Jun 4, 2006)

Found a good one on the west bank of Coniston water. About a mile south of Coniston. Large victorian farmhouse at entrance, pub within staggering distance and good walking nearby. Just behind campsite is the Old Man of Conistion, highest piece of land in immediate vicinity (Over 2500ft). More pubs in Coniston itself. You'd be very unlucky not to find somewhere a bit special to be honest.


----------



## blackadder (Jun 4, 2006)

zed66 said:
			
		

> Found a good one on the west bank of Coniston water. About a mile south of Coniston. Large victorian farmhouse at entrance, pub within staggering distance and good walking nearby. Just behind campsite is the Old Man of Conistion, highest piece of land in immediate vicinity (Over 2500ft). More pubs in Coniston itself. You'd be very unlucky not to find somewhere a bit special to be honest.




Aye, the lake district is a bit speciel, roll on the summer hols.


----------



## janeb (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the camp at Wasdale Head - maybe a bit more organised than you'd like, although fairly low key, but the sceneary and walks are fantasic from there.  Have also stayed at Hollins Farm and that is one of my fav campsites tbh.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

That sounds like fun... the name "Scafell Pike" sounds familiar and the piccies on the National Trust's Wasdale webpage are stunning!

Ta all


----------



## Phenol (Jun 5, 2006)

Good site at Great Langdale with The Old Dungeon Ghyll pub within yards (it's quite special ). Lots of good walks around there also.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2006)

janeb said:
			
		

> I like the camp at Wasdale Head - maybe a bit more organised than you'd like, although fairly low key, but the sceneary and walks are fantasic from there.  Have also stayed at Hollins Farm and that is one of my fav campsites tbh.



Yeah - it's a fantastic campsite - lots of hot water - which is bliss after a day's walking. The setting is spectacular and there are literally hundreds of walks of varying degrees of difficulty right from your tent door. 

And walking distance from a great pub too  

http://www.wasdale.com/


----------



## janeb (Jun 5, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Good site at Great Langdale with The Old Dungeon Ghyll pub within yards (it's quite special ). Lots of good walks around there also.



Depending on when you go though this gets mad busy - but the ODG pub is def worth finding out - spent one new years eve in the ODG in the mid 1980's and camped at this campsite - one of the best nights (and worse hangovers) of my life


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 5, 2006)

Yous are all very helpful and friendly.  

You should pop down to the Wales forum some time, we're about to take over London.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Yous are all very helpful and friendly.
> 
> You should pop down to the Wales forum some time, we're about to take over London.



Already here mate


----------



## Riff (Jun 7, 2006)

cilobrac said:
			
		

> Good site at Great Langdale with The Old Dungeon Ghyll pub within yards (it's quite special ). Lots of good walks around there also.



I stayed at a "campsite" (well farmer's field) at a place called Skelwith Bridge.  The facilites consist of two taps and two toilets.  It's called Tarn Foot Farm. http://www.shmootcase.co.uk/search/details.php?id=185


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 8, 2006)

This is going back to 1994, so I'm assuming they are still there.

We stayed at a campsite in Pooley Bridge - this is right next to the Ullswater ferry, which is a stunning boat trip (Ullswater beats Windemere hands down in my book). 

The ferry drops off at Glenridding on the other side, where there is another site. This site is at the foot of Helvellyn, which is a a fantastic, but slightly alarming walk, along Striding Edge.

Pooley Bridge is about 4-5 miles from Penrith - and very walkable. Might be one busy road to cross, IIRC.

A really fantastic couple of days, tidy pubs in Pooley Bridge and Glenridding.


----------



## Phenol (Jun 8, 2006)

Gavin Bl said:
			
		

> This is going back to 1994, so I'm assuming they are still there.
> 
> We stayed at a campsite in Pooley Bridge - this is right next to the Ullswater ferry, which is a stunning boat trip (Ullswater beats Windemere hands down in my book).
> 
> ...


I've stopped at the Pooley Bridge site a few times. It's a good clean site with excellent facilities. A quick walk takes you into the village where there are a few pubs and places to eat, and, I agree, Ullswater can be quite serene and beautiful, especially this time of year.


----------



## audiotech (Jun 8, 2006)

Near the viaduct (pictured) is the railway pub, park up at the back for free and pitch up your tent. Then go have a meal, get pissed and fall out of the door into your tent. Wake up next morning and have a breakfast from the van down the road. Sit back and enjoy the sports bikes racing past. Go for a walk up the three peaks. When you return to your tent, have more beer and more food, light a fire (safely), pull out musical instruments and play, have more beer, spend another night in the tent, then go home.

http://www.yorkshire-dales.com/ribblehead.html


----------

